# Mit Netbeans .jar erstellen



## OiM86 (10. Jan 2010)

Hallo erstmal.

Ich möchte mit Netbeans eine .jar erstellen die sowohl die .class als auch die .java Dateien enthält. Wie geht das?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Spin (10. Jan 2010)

Moin einfach Build Main Projekt clicken.
Und dann im verzeichnis nach dem dist ordner schauen. Dort ist die jar drin , gruß


----------



## OiM86 (10. Jan 2010)

wie man eine .jar erstellt weiß ich aber ich will auch die .java Dateien in der .jar haben.

Aber ich hab es jetzt herausgefunden. 

Lösung: Rechtsklick auf das Projekt --> Properties --> Packaing und da unter Exclude From JAR File **/*.java wegmachen!


----------

